
Cooking Has Become a Lost Art - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-cooking-has-become-a-lost-art-1501498800?mod=e2fb
======
pavel_lishin
The google re-direct trick no longer works for me, so I can't read the
article, even in Incognito mode.

